# Qué lenguaje prefieres?



## MaMu (Sep 10, 2005)

Si bien son numerosos los casos en donde vemos la necesidad de desarrollar una aplicación para que controle nuestra interface electrónica, muchas veces nos vemos limitados por el desconocimiento de ciertos lenguajes de programación que nos ahorrarían algo más que simples líneas de código. Si bien es cierto que cada aplicación se corresponderá al nivel del lenguaje propio, y entiéndase esto como bajo y alto nivel, ciertas ocaciones demandan el desarrollo de una aplicación para una plataforma dada, sobre todo cuando se interactúa por medio de una computadora u ordenador, lo que podríamos generalizar a una aplicación Windows o Linux. El motivo de esta encuesta es poder compartir con otros miembros la experiencia en programación de aplicaciones en las *Técnicas de Interface*. 
*

 Qué lenguaje prefieres para el desarrollo de tus aplicaciones?
 GRACIAS POR PARTICIPAR

 JUSTIFICA (opcional)
 Por que?
 Qué lo diferencia del resto de los lenguajes?

No sabes como acceder a ports? Quizas el siguiente Link lo encuentres interesante...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/rutinas-i-puertos-182/

Gracias por participar, tu opinión es importante.

*


----------



## MaMu (Sep 10, 2005)

*Delphi*

*Porque?.* Me siento muy cómodo con el lenguaje en si. El uso y creación de compomponentes, asi como el manejo del sistema operativo lo hacen realmente muy libre. La posibilidad de migración de plataforma (VCL vs. CLX) lo hacen 100% adaptable sin necesidad de transcribir exesivas lineas de código. Aunque pueden utilizarse DLL's de forma libre, no lo convierte en un lenguaje dependiente de DLL's. Trabaja casi con la totalidad de componentes standares del mercado.

*Qué lo diferencia...?.* Si bien Delphi tiene una contra muy grande, y me refiero a esto, a funciones y rutinas de código propias para acceder a puertos de la pc, permite como la mayoría de los lenguajes de alto nivel, la inclusión de bloques de Assembler. Es uno de los pocos lenguajes que incorporá .Net de una manera muy sencilla. Y lo que más se puede destacar es el peso real de los ejecutables, se logran pequeñas aplicaciones de no mas de *40kb. 

* Obviamente si dentro del programa Delphi pusieramos una inclusión de código C, como ser lineas de programación para un Pic, este superaría el peso mayor del C++ de 1024kb con lo cual no tendríamos memoria en el Pic, esto pasa aún cuando solo volcamos código ensamblador, si, increible, pero es un problema del compilador que tanto se le reclamó a Borland, lo curioso es ver la versión traducida del NoPPP realizada en Delphi...no?

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 11, 2005)

*C++ Builder*

*Porque?.* Me parece fácil de implementar cualquier aplicación y además como toda mi vida adulta he manejado el C, programar en este lenguaje es muy intuitivo.

*Qué lo diferencia...?.* He utilizado todos los programas que utilizaste para tu encuesta, me gusta mucho la sencillez del delphi y el tamaño de su aplicación final, me gusta mas aun el poder del C, del visual basic ni que se diga es muy limitado, ahora solo lo utilizo para hacer macros en excel. Pero me quedo con el C++ Builder, el poder del C++ en un ambiente visual.

Para la programación del los microcontroladores utilizo el C cuando el tamaño del código final no es preponderante, de resto a punta de assembler.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 11, 2005)

Visual Basic

* ¿Por qué?*

Porque me parece el lenguaje más fácil de usar y aprender, además es el más cercano al sistema operativo que normalmente usamos (Windows). La interfaz de usuario es muy fácil de hacer. También uso el C++ (OJO) pero me gusta más VB. 

*
¿Que lo diferencia?*

Hoy por Hoy, a pesar de lo que dice Li-ion sobre la limitación del lenguaje; lo que la nueva tecnología .NET ha logrado con la integración de la suite de aplicaciones de desarrollo es tan amplificadora, que lo hace una plataforma de desarrollo muy potente. 
Sirve también como base a los programadores novatos, para poder migrar luego hacia otros ambientes más generales como C++, Java o Delphi, sin mucho stress, proporcionando una curva de aprendizaje rápida. 
Los conceptos de POO (programación orientada a objetos) pueden ser muy complejos para algunos y creo que VB (inclusive en su versión 6) sirve para asimilar esa conceptualización y "forma de pensar" en la programación.
Visual Basic es uno de los ambientes de desarrollo que más evolución y aumento en su potencial proporciona, de versión a versión.  Las librería de controles activex de tercero es inmensa y muchas son gratis, con lo que el control de periféricos se hace muy sencillo
La desventaja; está orientado principalmente a la plataforma Windows y los ejecutables son por lo general, muy grandes.

En el caso de microcontroladores, prefiero el assembler. Me parece que el uso de compiladores hacen ineficiente el código final  del microcontrolador, sin embargo disminuyen considerablemente el tiempo de desarrollo de la aplicación.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Cuando programaba usábamos el Basic, después el C y   me parecieron fáciles, aunque a veces me pegaba unas enredadas, y si no comentaba el código después ni yo mismo lo entendía.

Como no conozco otro lenguaje entonces no puedo hacer ninguna comparación.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 28, 2005)

Creo que es el lenguaje más utilziado en la actualidad para sistemas embebidos.

Es un poco complicado de aprender, pero al mismo tiempo hay muchísima documentación al respecto.

Existen muchos programas de ejemplo y compiladores, en la actualidad hay inclusive compiladores libres de costo.

Creo que va a seguir existiendo por un buen rato.


Eduardo


----------



## Nato_msc (Nov 28, 2005)

Yo vote poor C++ aunque no lo se usar del todo, bueno casi nada, pero es el mas "familiar" que se me hace


----------



## keny (Dic 7, 2005)

Pues en lo particular yo prefiero c++ builder en sus verisones 5 y 6 q a parte de su facilidad ya traigo las raices desde hace mucho con c/c++ y pues la cadena sigue...


----------



## maunix (Dic 22, 2005)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> *Delphi*
> 
> *Porque?.* Me siento muy cómodo con el lenguaje en si. El uso y creación de compomponentes, asi como el manejo del sistema operativo lo hacen realmente muy libre. La posibilidad de migración de plataforma (VCL vs. CLX) lo hacen 100% adaptable sin necesidad de transcribir exesivas lineas de código. Aunque pueden utilizarse DLL's de forma libre, no lo convierte en un lenguaje dependiente de DLL's. Trabaja casi con la totalidad de componentes standares del mercado.
> 
> ...



Mamu yo uso Delphi para la PC y la verdad no me parece que use rutinas propias... esto depende de que componentes tu uses para manejar puertos, etc...  Los componentes que vienen con Delphi no suelen ser 'los mejores' pero hay muuuchos componentes por todos lados FREE que resuelven mil cuestiones usando el API de Windows y no utilizandolo...


----------

